# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Real or Fake Dianabol?

## V6A6L6O

Just got hold of these wanted to know if they are legit? Cheers guys.

----------


## V6A6L6O

Thought i should mention that the tabs in the blue tub are love-heart shape, sorry no pics, dont have a camera at the mo!!

----------


## curling45s

i read that one member said the blue heart shape tabs are good to go?

----------


## BIGJOL

ye blue hearts with a line down the middle of em...gtg  :Smilie:

----------


## Skippa

gtg mate  :7up:  normally 10 mg

----------


## idoitbecauseiloveit

both fine.

----------


## PC650

both are good 2 go

----------


## devilduckizer09

i brought some of those pink british dispenc back from egypt in dec i love them  :Smilie:

----------


## MORPHIN

the anabol tub looks weird to me, whats that sticker on the bottom left corner, there are tons of fake anabols going around right now, but ppl are getting results from them still

----------


## anabolic1979

the pic of the anabol is of the old bottle from years ago before the put the snake on the tabs. Its not sold in that bottle anymore

----------

